# Hyper and graves



## Klas (Nov 11, 2011)

My test results are below
my TSH is less than .01
thyroxine is 16.3
uptake is .56
free thyroxine is 9.1%

I am currently on tapazole to get my levels down and they have come down slightly but not nearly enough. I am scheduled for an uptake next week and then i have been prescribed a full radioactive iodine uptake once my results come in. I'm 38. I have one 18mo child and we want another baby. i've ben discouraged to try further for a child until all is under control with me and if I go forward with the full uptake, my waiting period for conceiving/trying for a baby is a year. I'm afraid of the complications with receiving the uptake and I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar experience they would like to share with me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...a year....that's pretty discouraging when you're eager to have another child.

Are you talking about an _uptake_, or an RAI _treatment_ to kill off some of your thyroid? If just an uptake requires a 1-year wait, and your levels aren't where they need to be, I might explore the option of an actual RAI treatment, which could really make a difference in bringing your levels under control. (What will the uptake do?)

Then again, maybe we're saying the same thing???


----------

